# Motors on Trout Streams



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Was fishing a fairly popular NE stream on Sunday. One area resident stated no motors were allowed. I can't find information on this anywhere. 

Anyone know of any streams that are non-motorized? If so how do you know?


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm not aware of any but you never know. Here's a list of rules by county, the flies only stretch of the PM is restricted to electric motors run upstream, http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141_37701---,00.html The Holy Waters are not and neither are the stretches in the pretty heavily restricted Federal land of the A.S. and Manistee. There definitely are access points where they have made it nigh on impossible to launch a boat with a motor. I remember a few years back on the Au Sable, somewhere between Mio and Oscoda, there was a guy running an air boat on the river. Good thing you could here him coming in plenty of time to get out of the way because he sure as ____ wasn't stopping.

I've always wondered how it would turn out if somebody tried to get a ticket written for angler harassment on a small river with boats flying up and down. Is running on plane within 50' of someone wading illegal or reckless? Would it be harassment to pleasure boat around a duck marsh during the season? What about intentionally running over a pod a fish someone is casting to?


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I believe that most of the smaller rivers are no wake zones until you clear the mouth of the river. It would be a question to ask in the law enforcement section.


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

I put a call into the Luitenant of the DNR for Roscommon County. Hopefully he can clarify


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

The AuSable River is open to motors. All of it.


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

swampbuck said:


> The AuSable River is open to motors. All of it.


I received a return call fro. The Luitenant and you are 100% correct. Motors are allowed


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

Some rivers have local, township rules. Years ago I posted the rules on the PM, if someone wants to search. It may have been 10-15 years ago, for the search. They aren't MDNR rules, they're local laws on the PM.


----------

